# Magazines...needed



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well maybe not needed but if you happen to have some.

My wife is a 5th grade teacher who has a student that is really having a very tuff time learning to read...he came from another school. He loves hunting and fishing. She asked me to ask you guys if you could dirrect her to a magazine that would be written for kids.

Any thoughts ?

Thank you guys


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Might check out discover kids! I think there is some outdoor magz for kids just cannot think of them straight off the top of my head Brian. You might check with your Game and Wildlife Dept. I bet they have all kinds of educational books and small paper backs for the little hunter and fisherman!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

By they way! Thats an AWESOME thing! I give your wife a







and a







!!!! Alot of these teachers wouldnt think of taking the extra time to help one out!


----------



## KaBloomr (Mar 18, 2010)

My son, also a 5th grader, loves to read my *Fur Fish Game* magazines. They publish a great mag with lots of good articles and are very family friendly.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

showmeyote said:


> By they way! Thats an AWESOME thing! I give your wife a
> 
> 
> 
> ...










SMY. We could do with that sort of thinking over here. I wish I could help Brian.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I wonder if any of my Missouri buddies would have access to or remember Ranger Rick magazines? Missouri Conservation published them for kids years ago and it's something that absolutely threw gasoline on my fire for the outdoors.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's great OAC !! Wish there were more teachers left out there like her. It's funny you said Ranger Rick ebbs, I used to read it too and fur,fish and game religiously. Outdoor life is another that comes to mind. I'll ask around and see what I can find Brian and let you know.







Tom


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

furfishgame runs a chapter each month from a Lew and charlie mystery book. they are written by maurice decker i believe. very good reading for all ages


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

NRA has "Insights" for junior hunters, I'm not positive if it is available in printed form or if it is just on-line. You could download it and print it for him.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Great Ideas Guys.

I know she will appreciate the leads...I think I may just donate a subcription to him...Her and I will review the some of them and take from there. I really do not know his back ground, I want to fit his need best way possible.

I wil pass on the pat on the back to Gina....she is the one, and I blessed too.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey OAC PM sent.....


----------



## lucas_shane (Jan 25, 2011)

seems like buckmasters has a free young bucks mag that would be good...its not steady and far between but every kid should have one.

Hats off to the wife and teacher for trying to help the kid on his "level" !!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Thank you LS...I will be passing that on as well. Tom offered to help as well.

Part of the problem is...Some parents need to have somthing invested to help MAKE them want to help thier children. So there is nothing wrong with his mom and dad buy a subscription.

I am going to however pass this allong and see that it is sent....I pray he finds them soo interesting and cannot put them down. I was like that as a kid his age...I just wish I had more.


----------

